# my ibook g4 is slow. help?



## iammcmasta (Dec 16, 2008)

i have an ibook g4 and, i confess, i use it to play games on sometimes (more specificaly runescape) and it lags for long periods of time. is there any way i can make it so this doesn't happen (and something that i can do without purchasing anything)? and is there some way i can make it really fast? thanks in advance, iammcmasta


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which G4 iBook is it?


----------



## iammcmasta (Dec 16, 2008)

there are different kinds? lol. all i know is i have had it for 4 years and its white.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There where several G4 iBooks. Goto the Apple menu and select About this Mac and tell us the CPU speed and RAM size.


----------



## iammcmasta (Dec 16, 2008)

aight heres wat it says: mac os x version 10.4.11, processor 1.2 GHz PowerPC G4, memory 256 MB built-in, and i cant find RAM. is that enough?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

THe memory is the RAM, so you do not have hardly any, hence the slow down. I bet your hard drive also has less than 15 Gig free. You are running into a lack of memory problem. The best thing is to buy a 1 Gig stick of RAM and put it in there. Also, you should have at least 8 Gig free at all times on your hard drive in that Mac. If your hard drive was over 100 Gig, I'd say make sure that there is at least 20 Gig free. Other than getting more RAM, and a bigger hard drive, there isn't anything you can do to speed things up.


----------



## iammcmasta (Dec 16, 2008)

sigh... well i guess i expected it. can you suggest somewhere to buy the RAM from? i have looked into it and found this site: http://eshop.macsales.com/MyOWC/Upgrades.cfm?model=200
if you know of other places though where you have personal experience with them, that might be better.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope, you found the place I tell everyone to go to. I have dealt with them myself, and will not go else where. When they say lifetime RAM, they mean it.


----------

